# Chưa bao giờ tin vào sản phẩm mặt nạ, nhưng cô nàng lại đã bị thuyết phục với khả năng làm sạch mụn của loại mặt nạ xanh lét này



## vietmom (19/5/18)

Sản phẩm mặt nạ bùn và đất sét cao lanh này thực sự đã khiến cô nàng Rachel Nussbaum thoát khỏi tình trạng mụn đầu trắng cứ mọc tới tấp.

_"Thú thực là tôi chưa bao giờ đặt niềm tin vào bất kì loại mặt nạ của thương hiệu nào vì tôi cảm thấy có quá nhiều sản phẩm giống nhau trên thị trường. Hiếm khi tôi lựa chọn được sản phẩm nào mà thực sự hiệu quả - mang lại cảm giác thoáng mát sau khi đắp, xứng đáng với số tiền tôi bỏ ra". - đây là l_ời thú nhận thật lòng của Rachel Nussbaum, một biên tập viên làm đẹp trang Glamour. 




_Rachel Nussbaum - Biên tập viên làm đẹp trang Glamour._​Nhưng đây là trước khi Rachel mua và dùng sản phẩm  Clearing Facial Treatment Mask của hãng Ahava. _"Tôi thực sự không thể tin nổi vào mắt mình: chỉ sau vài lần sử dụng, mặt nạ loại bỏ hoàn toàn mụn đầu trắng khiến tôi đau đầu bao lâu nay. Cuối cùng trong hàng ngàn loại mask, tôi cũng tìm được một sản phẩm mà tôi yêu thích"._




_Clearing Facial Treatment Mas của AHAVA có giá 30$ (Khoảng 690.000 VNĐ)_​
Điều kì diệu của Clearing Facial Treatment Mask nằm ở chất kem mỏng mịn và dễ thoa (tương tự như Supermud Clearing Treatment của hãng GlamGlow). Sản phẩm là hỗn hợp hoàn hảo của bùn và đất sét cao lanh giúp cuốn bay bụi bẩn sâu trong lỗ chân lông của bạn. Trái ngược với những loại mask trị mụn thông thường gây khô da khi đắp quá lâu, mặt nạ đến từ hãng Ahava đảm bảo không để làn da bạn rơi vào tình trạng thiếu ẩm bằng cách phủ một lớp bùn mỏng trên da giúp trị liệu những vấn đề da liễu mà bạn đang gặp phải.

Rachel kể thêm về quá trình loại bỏ mụn đầu trắng của mình "_Dưới tác động của áp lực cuộc sống, sử dụng quá nhiều đường, mụn đầu trắng trên da tôi cứ nối đuôi nhau mọc lên. Clearing Facial Treatment Mask thật sự thần thánh. Cảm nhận đầu tiên của tôi sau khi thoa mask là sản phẩm như một chiếc máy hút sạch nhân mụn mà không gây kích ứng hay để lại sẹo.Tôi có cảm giác da mình  thoáng mát và sạch mụn chỉ sau vài lần sử dụng"._




Nếu như bạn sở hữu một làn da nhạy cảm thì mặt nạ làm sạch của hãng Ahava này chính là giành cho bạn. Với những thành phần dịu nhẹ như dầu Jojoba và Glycerin, Clearing Facial Treatment Mask còn có tính tẩy da chết nhẹ nhàng mà không quá "thô bạo" cho làn da của bạn. Giá của mặt nạ này chỉ có 30$ (Khoảng 690.000 VNĐ) là một cái giá hợp lí nếu như bạn cân đo đong đếm tác dụng thần thánh của mỗi lần thoa sản phẩm mang lại cho làn da của bạn.








_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

